# 60's oldies



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 17, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDSepEeMgPg]The Dave Clark Five - Glad All Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3krjPWs_7E]Magic Carpet Ride -- Steppenwolf -- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Sep 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/mC57rpO8ChA]The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Sep 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-DTj_KLqp_s]The Doors - People Are Strange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Sep 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wPDs_4gW2ns]Led Zeppelin - I Can't Quit You Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Sep 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DtuDAnNysls]Iron Butterfly "Soul Experience" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzE-RQe5NNM]Shocking Blue Venus 1969 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q]Booker T & the M G 's - Green Onions (Original / HQ audio) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMICivKe5tA]Classical Gas - Mason Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snouter (Sep 19, 2013)

Most of the music I listen to and perform is actually 60's stuff and inspired by 60's stuff (not mainstream "60's" though, most folks never heard the many dozens of awesome bands that never got airplay, there are two or so psychedelic internet streams that deliver the goods) so it ain't that old...in fact it is alive and well.

Like to learn this one though.  Actually thinking of making a Warmoth guitar like Paul Gilbert's, well maybe just a variation of a Thinline...with a Babicz Tele bridge of course.

[youtube]NtrmwzIyaMU[/youtube]


----------



## S.J. (Sep 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0p5wB0l0BQ]The Turtles You Baby (Great live, 1966) [HD video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNDyqPRva5o]For Your Love by The Yardbirds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF9poEDcQAE]Cream - White Room (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62ZJn0cTASo]The WHO - I Can See For Miles (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA7zbM4isLU]The Shadows - Pan's People 'Dance' To The Shadow's 'Apache' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPgTjUloUEI]ORIGINAL Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade Of Pale / Widescreen / LyRiCs (english/deutsch) - YouTube[/ame]

Procol Harum- A Whiter Shade Of Pale


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hce74cEAAaE]The Troggs - Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]

The Troggs- Wild Thing


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toBl4rvTgs8]Box Tops - The Letter (1967) - YouTube[/ame]

The Box Tops- The Letter


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv1KEF8Uw2k]PHIL OCHS~I AIN'T MARCHING ANYMORE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV63uL9g-ZY]Paul Revere & the Raiders - Kicks - YouTube[/ame]

Paul Revere & the Raiders- Kicks


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAh1dQu_pg]Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke - YouTube[/ame]

The Left Banke- Walk Away Renee


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbUNVm1k3nU]Merrilee Rush & the Turnabouts - Angel of the Morning - YouTube[/ame]

Merrilee Rush & the Turnabouts- Angel of the Morning


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nq48sHF8M]The Stone Poneys (feat Linda Ronstadt) - Different Drum (1967) - YouTube[/ame]

The Stone Poneys- Different Drum


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nZnqtDdsws]The Grass Roots - Midnight Confessions - YouTube[/ame]

The Grass Roots- Midnight Confessions


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ]The Youngbloods - Get Together - YouTube[/ame]

The Youngbloods- Get Together


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEMLGmQjLRY]Skeeter Davis - The End Of The World - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAG4GEeiGSc]"She's The One" by The Chartbusters - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvO2ePPPQ-M]The Gestures - Run, Run, Run - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTrd9NORuLY]Guess Who? - Shakin' All Over - 45 RPM - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZdrcSjLCjU]The Outsiders - Time Won't Let Me (HQ Stereo, 1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 23, 2013)

Someone mentioned 60's group "Spanky and our Gang" in a thread about homelessness on another forum. Reminded me of one of their happier songs.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brDv45Fatt0]Lazy Day - Lyrics - Spanky And Our Gang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06rGW0AQGiY]The Byrds - Mr Tambourine Man (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 1, 2013)

Billy Joe Royal - Down in the Boondocks

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdZl9bL_BYM]Billy Joe Royal - Down in the Boondocks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmR5CLubsjE]"All tomorrow's parties" "Lyrics" "Velvet Underground and Nico" with "Edie Sedgwick" and "Nico" HD - YouTube[/ame]

The Velvet Underground & Nico- All Tomorrow's Parties


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wj8DsJ23WU]The Rolling Stones - Jumpin' Jack Flash (Vinyl Single Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGxvhAiOt-A]Don't Bother Me - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JacHyPaEwDc]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_GeYgT58d0]The Beau Brummels - Laugh Laugh (Shindig) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Love that dirty water...*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apEctKwiD8]The Standells - Dirty Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo]Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ivUOnnstpg]Harper Valley P.T.A. movie clip / singer Jeannie C. Riley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9OJB_AEePQ]The Yardbirds - Heart Full of Soul, Shindig!, 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjxSCAalsBE]The 5th Dimension Age of Aquarius 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Oct 1, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind - YouTube


Never figured you for a Ted Nugent fan.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4-NDc2jRmQ]Crimson and Clover - Tommy James and The Shondells (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHqYAYpivWw]Simon and Garfunkel - Hazy Shade Of Winter (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDu7eitZrgw]Simon & Garfunkel - At The Zoo (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel - Hazy Shade of Winter, At the Zoo


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM8JjT-97i8]Tuesday Afternoon by The Moody Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tspk6Oaxek0]Kingsmen - Louie Louie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Apr 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUFFRd27YDw]The Moody Blues - Go Now - "Top Of The Pops" Show (1964) - YouTube[/ame]

The Moody Blues- Go Now


----------



## konradv (Apr 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpWCB_Xmphs]"A Simple Desultory Philippic" by Simon and Garfunkel - YouTube[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel- A Simple Desultory Philippic


----------



## konradv (Apr 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5YxtweUxrA]The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand) - Long stereo mix - YouTube[/ame]

The Shangri-Las- Remember(Walking in the Sand)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 11, 2016)

This got released in 1969.


God bless you and the late beautiful precious always!!!

Holly

P.S. In my opinion, every song that was put out there from him should have gone all the way, this one especially.


----------



## konradv (Oct 11, 2016)

The Velvet Underground- Femme Fatale


----------



## The Professor (Oct 11, 2016)

The one and only Johnny Mathis:


----------



## namvet (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 31, 2016)

The late beautiful precious released this in 1965.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. The song was later on done by other acts, but to me, this song is all his. I love to hear him sing "Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah!"


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 1, 2016)

Insomnia and a late night episode of Man From U.N.C.L.E. reminded me of this '60's classic: from 1967, this is Every Mother's Son's version of Come On Down to My Boat...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 3, 2016)

I love to watch the late beautiful precious sing "Hush" and "Down In The Boondocks" here in 1968.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I could watch and listen to him all day.......


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 4, 2016)

From an October 1966 TV appearance, this is Left Banke with Walk Away Renee:


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 16, 2016)

From 1967, the Syd Barrett era Pink Floyd with Arnold Layne:


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 17, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]aDSepEeMgPg[/MEDIA] Dave Clark Five - Glad All Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 17, 2016)




----------

